# Bazooka with no gooseneck help



## Tonydif (May 8, 2021)

Can a bazooka be run without a gooseneck? 

After 30 years, I finally get to test one for a month, but didn't come with gooseneck. Have a few pumps and box fillers lying around.

Easy answer is to buy one,but I'm not sure I want to leave my SuperTaper behind.

All tips, mod or hack appreciated.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

You can just put the end of the bazooka directly onto the pump and fill, no gooseneck required.


----------



## Tonydif (May 8, 2021)

cazna said:


> You can just put the end of the bazooka directly onto the pump and fill, no gooseneck required.


Do any daily bazooka users run the tool with no gooseneck?


----------



## Mjaw (Nov 24, 2020)

Tonydif said:


> Can a bazooka be run without a gooseneck?
> 
> After 30 years, I finally get to test one for a month, but didn't come with gooseneck. Have a few pumps and box fillers lying around.
> 
> ...





cazna said:


> You can just put the end of the bazooka directly onto the pump and fill, no gooseneck required.


Yes but very awkward


----------



## picks drywall (Apr 13, 2021)

the only "goose neck" we had was on the pump. it wasnt part of the tool. couldnt pump it full without the goose neck on pump. fittings arent same.

bazooka need time to learn and a teacher that runs it all the time. you will break blades if you dont know what your doing.


----------



## Shelwyn (Apr 10, 2015)

If you want to learn, watch the YouTube videos people post when they run a bazooka. Also, the manufacturer videos and the official manuals all have good tips.

If that's not enough, find a guy who runs the bazooka a lot and pay him to train you.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Yes, you can fill a bazooka without a gooseneck. You still need a box filler. The hole in the pump is too big to seal around the filler on the taper without that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

